# Conexión por router Lanpro mas lenta que por cable de red



## antofarjo (Sep 26, 2007)

Que tal, tengo un router inalámbrico Marca Lanpro modelo lp-5429g, el inconveniente que tengo es que cuando me conecto a internet a travéz del cable de red y directamente del router comprado a mi proveedor del servicio (cantv-venezuela) tengo una velocidad de 900 kbps pero al conectarme inalámbricamente la velocidad de descarga se reduce a la mitad (450 kbps). Según las especificaciones del router su velocidad máxima es de 54 mbps. ¿esta disminución de la velocidad se deberá a alguna configuración del router o de la tarjeta inalámbrica de mi laptop y pc? (laptop lenovo 3000 c200 y pc con una tarjeta Lanpro lp-550g). Las pruebas de velocidad las he hecho de la laptop con la pc apagada y viceversa obteniendo los resultados anteriores.

Agradeciendo una pronta respuesta me despido.


----------



## eloyex (May 17, 2008)

no es problema de la tarjeta. 

el fatpipe que tienes, la entrada maxima, es la entrada del modem ADSL de tu proveedor. 
la tarjeta inalambrica NUNCA podra transmitir  NISIQUIERA a la misma velocidad de la senal que viene por el cable WAN.  Si tuvieras una tarjeta magica, perfecta conexion, CERO rebote, CERO interferencia electromagnetica y mecanica, y todo fuera magico e ideal, te acercarias a la velocidad que te da tu proveedor, que es el ABA como dices en tu email. 


Una vez el wan (senal del ISP) pasa por un router, viaja por el aire, llega a la tarjeta LanPro que tienes , tienes perdidas logicas debido a los rebotes, perdidas de paquetes y los retrasos mismos que introduces al meter otros equipos entre el cable y la maquina final. 

espero te lo aclare 

saludos


----------

